# A tour of the American Muscle Car Garage



## Stangfreak

*Enjoy !!!*


----------



## Stangfreak

*A few more !!!*


----------



## ilan benita

Steve I love the diorama
Very nice work:thumbsup:


----------



## dge467

Looks great, nice details! Love the Dart!


----------



## 1970AMX

Beautiful stuff.


----------



## bucwheat

OK,what garage did you go take pix of,that's not a Diorama!:wave:


----------



## Harold Sage

awesome Pics.


----------



## bert model maker

What scale is that ? I really like all that detail, Great job on your layout. Looks just like a REAL garage.
Model maker


----------



## Stangfreak

bert model maker said:


> What scale is that ? I really like all that detail, Great job on your layout. Looks just like a REAL garage.
> Model maker


*It's a 1/24th scale... Thanks for all the great comments guys !!!*


----------



## roadrner

Great looking garage! Love the detail. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

